# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  Si u bera prostitute

## Klevis2000

KASETA E VIDEOS QE SHKATERROI JETEN TIME 



Nje vajze qe mesonte ne universitet kishte dy motra. Njera mesonte ne shkollen e mesme dhe tjetra ne tetevjecare. Babai tyre punonte gjithe diten per ti siguruar kushtet e jeteses. Ishte kjo vajze e sjelleshme dhe me rezultate shume te mira. Ishte e njohur per moralin dhe kulturen qe kishte. Te gjitha shoqet e donin dhe deshironin te ishin prane saje.Thote kjo vajze: Nje dite prej ditesh dola nga dyert e universitetit dhe nje djale mu afrua mua duke me shikuar sikur me njihte prej kohesh. Nuk i vura ndonje rendesi shume te madhe. Ai filloi te ece pas meje duke me folur me ze te dobet!
Me thoshte disa fjale feminore, si: Oj bukuroshe une te dua  ty, une kam prej kohesh qe te ndjek ty dhe e  njoha kulturen dhe moralin tend...
Fillova te eci duke u shpejtuar. Balli mu mbulua me djerse, une nuk kisha takuar e nuk kisha degjuar ndonjehere te tilla komplimente. Arrita ne shtepine time e shtangur duke menduar per kete ceshtje. Ate nate nuk fjeta nga frika e nga"meraku. Mbas ketij incidenti ai me merr ne telefon e me thote  fjale te bukura. I thashe nese nuk vazhdonte keshtu do te lajmeroja  njerzit e familjes e mjere per ty. Mbas  nje ore me mori perseri dhe filloi te me thoshte se qellimi  tij ishte i ndershem dhe se donte te fejohej me mua, se kishte shume pasuri e shume gjera te tjera. U hap zemra ime dhe fillova ti flas atij, ta degjoja ne telefon, perpiqesha ta shihja kur dilja nga universiteti po ishte e pamundur.Nje dite po dilja nga universiteti dhe e pashe ate para meje, fluturova nga gezimi .Ai me ftoi per nje bisede ne kafe.mbas kesaj shume here takoheshim dhe nje dite shkuam me makinen e tij . Shetitem te gjitha anet e qytetit. Ndjehesha e lumtur dhe te dhe shume e sigurte. Une i besoja atij cka me thoshte e vecanerisht tek fjalet: Ti do te jesh e fejuara  e ime e vetme, do te jetojme bashke ne nje ishull ku ne te do te lulezoje qetesia dhe dashuria. Sa here qe e degjoja kur thoshte: Ti do te jesh kryetare per mua; fluturonte Imagjinata ime pa kufi. Dhe nje dite erdhi dita e zeze. U asgjesua jeta ime dhe u shkaterrua e ardhmja ime. Me turperoi mua perpara krijesave. Dola me te si zakonisht dhe ai po me drejtonte ne shtepine e tij. Hyme brenda dhe ndenjem bashkarisht derisa pime dicka dehese.
Shejtani ma ngadhenjeu zemren dhe ma mbushi me fjalet e keti djali. U ula duke shikuar nga ai e ai duke shikuar nga une derisa na pelfshiu nje zjarr nga xhehenemi dhe nuk e di se si mbeta gjahu i tij. U ngrita si e cmendur dhe i thashe:Si arritem deri ketu? Tha: mos u frikeso, ti do jeshe fejuara ime. E si do jem e fejuara jote kur ne nuk e kemi bere aktin e fejeses.U merzita shume si arrita deri ne ate veprimpa bere fejesen me pare.Shkova ne shtepi e keputur dhe kembet nuk po me mbanin. U ndezen zjarret e trupit tim. 0 Zot im cfare me gjeti mua. Mu erresua bota ne syte e mi dhe fillova te qaj me nje te qare te hidhur. I lashe pas dore mesimet dhe u keqesua gjendja deri ne shkallen e fundit. Askush nga familja ime nuk dinte se cfare fshihja, po une mbahesha me shpresen se ai do te fejohej me mua.Kaluan ditet qe terhiqnin njera tjetren por per mua ishin me te renda se malet. Por cndodhi me pas ? E pabesueshme ishte per mua. Ra zilja e telefonit dhe ngrita receptorin dhe ja pas telefonit
zeri i tij ku me thoshte se donte te me takonte per nje gje te rendesishme.
Ne fillim u gezova sepse mendova se kjo gjeja e rendesishme ishte per te rregulluar ceshtjet e fejeses. Dola shpejt per ta takuar dhe ja  ku e gjeta. Mendova se sa te me shikonte do te me perqafonte me mall si bente zakonisht, Por jo... Fytyra e tij ishte e vrejtur dhe e vrazhde. Ai mbas  takimit filloi te me thoshte:
Sa per fejesen as mos e mendo kurrellTe. Dua qe' te jetojme bashke pa lidhur fejese. E qellova me pellembe me sa fuqi qe munda dhe zbrita nga makina e tij me shpejtesi dhe duke qare dhe i thashe qe qenke njeri pa moral etj.Ai me tha me butesi, te lutem....ktheu, bisedojme. Mendova se beri shaka me mua dhe ktheva koken dhe pashe ne duart e tij nje kasete vidjoje. Me tha eja me mua dhe shiko se cka kjo kasete dhe do te mbetesh e habitur.	'
Vendosem kaseten dhe c'te shikoj. " Ai kishte incizuar te gjithe!!!haramin qe bemea te dite. I thashe cfare ke bere 0 i poshter, 0 i pabese. Ai me tha se kjo kasete do te jete ne duart e mija si arme per te asgjesuar ty nese nuk i bindesh urdherave te mija.
Ma turboi orientimin sa qe fillova te qaj me te madhe sepse nuk ishte vetem shkaterrimi im por edhe i familjes sime ne pergjithesi. Pergjigja ime ishte se une duhej ti pergjigjesha atij me trupin tim. Rashe ne prangat e tij dhe e kalova jeten time ne bordellot dhe me njerezit me te ulet te shoqerise. Familja ime nuk dinte gje. Ajo besonte se une jam vajze e ndershme...	.
U perhap kaseta dhe ra ne doren e djalit te xhaxhait dhe e mori vesh e gjithe familja. U largova nga familja dhe ju fsheha shikimit te njerezve. Mesova se familja ime bashke me dy motrat ishin larguar ne nje vend tjeter dhe bashke me ta u largua dhe turpi qe i ndeshkonte ata nga opinioni. Filluan njerezit te diskutojne kur mblidheshin grupe grupe per kete problem. Kaseta kishte filluar te perhapej ne mase. Jetoja ne mes se fundosjes se poshteruar dhe nuk mund te levizja prej tij. Ishte ky djale qe kishte shkaterruar jeten time dhe te shume vajzave te pafajshrne.Vendosa te hakmerresha nje dite. U fut nje dite i dehur ne dhomen time dhe e godita ne koke me nje cope hekuri derisa e hoqa qafes shejtanin me fytyren e tij. Shpetuan njerezit prej sherrit te tij.Fillova te pendohem per veprimin tim te felliqur. Sa here qe mendonja kaseten e videos me dukej sikur kamera me pasqyronte mua gjithandej.
E shkrova historine time per motrat e tjera te reja qe te mos gabojne si une dhe mos te marrin kot mbas fjaleve boshe dhe l ajkave te djemve.dhe ti kushtojne rendesi nderit dhe dinjitetit te tyre si femra.
Babai im vdiq ne nje deshperim te madh e gjithmone peshperiste keto fjale duke thene: Me mjafton mua Zoti e sa ndihmues i mire eshte Ai, une jam I merzitur prej teje oj bija ime deri ne diten e kijarnetit.


Dhe duke perfunduar kete histori te dashur prinder, motra dhe vellezer, perkujtojme theniet e All-llahut te madherueshem ne librin e Tij, Kur'an:

*'0 ju qe besuat, ruani vetet dhe familjet tuaja prej nje zjarri, (Lenda djegese e te cilit, jane njerezit dhe guret."
(Et-tahrime 6)
"Jeta e kesaj bote nuk eshte gje tjeter vetem se nje perjetim e mashtrim. s'ka dyshim se bota tjeter eshte me e dobishme per ata qe ruhen. A nuk llogjikoni?"(En 'am 32)*


HISTORI E VERTETE

Ju lutem jepni mesazhin tuaj per vajzat  motrat shoqet kusherirat tuaja.

----------


## Mona

Wow...sa here i kane genjyer vajzat keshtu, sa gjynah...nuk kam fjale te tejra.

----------


## Estella

Nese do te isha ne vendin e saj do te zgjidhja te dilte nje kasete e tille neper duart e njerzve se sa te arrija deri ne ate pike te cilen ka arritur ajo.

Nje kasete te tille mund te prodhohej edhe pa dijenine e saj. Ehste me mire te pranosh gabimin tend shpejt sesa ta vuash per gjithe jeten tende.

----------


## Di68

> _Postuar më parë nga klevis2000_ 
> *KASETA E VIDEOS QE SHKATERROI JETEN TIME 
> Mbas ketij incidenti ai me merr ne telefon e me thote  fjale te bukura. I thashe nese nuk vazhdonte keshtu do te lajmeroja  njerzit e familjes e mjere per ty. Mbas  nje ore me mori perseri dhe filloi te me thoshte se qellimi  tij ishte i ndershem dhe se donte te fejohej me mua, se kishte shume pasuri e shume gjera te tjera. U hap zemra ime dhe fillova ti flas atij, ta degjoja ne telefon, perpiqesha ta shihja kur dilja nga universiteti po ishte e pamundur. *


Me vjen keq per fatin e kesaj vajze, por duke lexuar rreshtat e mesiperm, gjeja e pare qe me vjen ndermend te bertas eshte: "cope mishi me dy sy...ja se c'paska qene kjo vajze".  Qe kur ai djale i permend pasurine ne telefonaten e pare apo te dyte, ajo duhej t'i kishte vene vizen.  Tipa te tille te peshtire si puna e ketij djalit do te ekzistojne perhere  dhe s'kane per t'u zhdukur ndonjehere persa kohe ka vajza te tilla naive qe ne moshe universiteti fluturojne dhe kujtojne se cdo gje qe fluturon kapet, vajzat shqiptare duhet t'i therrasin pak me shume trurit.  Nuk flas ne pergjithesi per te gjitha vajzat, se ke nga ato qe te japin uje ne bisht te luges, por per raste te tilla kur vertet te vjen keq per mendjelehtesine e treguar nga vajza aq me teper ne nje moshe pak a shume te pjekur.

----------


## Tonito Brigante

pse ju femrat keni kaq shume besim tek djemte, e me keqja eshte se turreni mbas parave.  saper historine qe lexova me erdhi shume keq per ju por jeta duhet te vazhdoj.....

----------


## StarFire

> _Postuar më parë nga Estella_ 
> *Nese do te isha ne vendin e saj do te zgjidhja te dilte nje kasete e tille neper duart e njerzve se sa te arrija deri ne ate pike te cilen ka arritur ajo.
> *


Edhe une si Estella mendoj te njejten gje, por edhe prinderit e saj e kane faj qe nuk u munduan ta ndihmojne ate vajze.  Shume vajza kane frike te flasin me prinder per djem qe dashurojne dhe nga kjo frike arrijne ne nje situate qe nuk mund ta perballojne.  
Ai baba qe paska vdekur i deshperuar me mire te mundohej te merte hakun e vajzes se tij sesa ta bente vajzen e tij te ndihej me keq.  Si mbas pershkrimit te kesaj vajze ne fillim, c'do prinder duhet ta kuptonte qe sjellja e kesaj vajze nuk ishte normale dhe te mundohej te kuptonte situaten dhe ta ndihmonte.
Me vjen keq per kete vajze shume, dhe pa e njohur ate une vete do ta godisja ate njeri te poshter qe e mashtroi.  Shume prej vajzave ne Shqiperi dhe kudo ne bote besojne ne djem jo nga paraja por nga dashuria qe shume here per to eshte nje mallkim i madh.

----------


## GoDDeSS

sa keq me vjen per keto vajza..edhe numri i ketyre po rritet dite per dite.

----------


## Cruel

Kaq idot paske qene Klevis.  Perdor poshterimin e tjetres per te predikuar dogmat e njeriut te shpelles.  Sikur te ka nxjerre Zenepe Luka nga hundet.  Eshte me e lehte te respektosh nje kurvar sesa nje kafshe prehistorike si pune jote

----------


## DeuS

Histori..........e dhimshme !
Vajze debile
Djal plehre
T,ja kishte futur ate copen e hekurit me kohe nuk kishin ndodhur gjera te tilla. Ose te ishte menduar para se te shkonte me te por vajzat fluturojne me nje pras ne b*** kot s,thone !
S,kam fare meshire per vajza te tilla qe justifikojne veten si te rena viktime. Viktime bie vetem me deshiren tende .

----------


## StarFire

> _Postuar më parë nga WOLF POWER_ 
> *S,kam fare meshire per vajza te tilla qe justifikojne veten si te rena viktime. Viktime bie vetem me deshiren tende .*


Shume prej atyre qe vrasin ose perdhunojne njerez kane perdorur kete justifikim, duke i ngelur fajin viktimes.  Me vjen keq qe akoma ka njerez qe mendojne kete gje.  Kur te behesh viktime atehere e kupton nese eshte bere nga deshira jote apo jo, per c'do lloj situate qe te jete, vjedhje, perdhunim, rrahje apo vrasje.   Sado gabime qe ajo vajze ka bere ajo nuk u be viktime nga deshira e saj. Te mendosh ate eshte "just plain sick."

----------


## DeuS

> _Postuar më parë nga StarFire_ 
> *Shume prej atyre qe vrasin ose perdhunojne njerez kane perdorur kete justifikim, duke i ngelur fajin viktimes.  Me vjen keq qe akoma ka njerez qe mendojne kete gje.  Kur te behesh viktime atehere e kupton nese eshte bere nga deshira jote apo jo, per c'do lloj situate qe te jete, vjedhje, perdhunim, rrahje apo vrasje.   Sado gabime qe ajo vajze ka bere ajo nuk u be viktime nga deshira e saj. Te mendosh ate eshte "just plain sick."*


Nuk po mbroj veprimin e djalit aspak por edhe dhimbjen e vajzes nuk e mbaj. 
Pse , nese nuk u be viktime nga deshira e saj nga cfare u be ?
Ik se jane torollake vajza qe genjehen po te te pane qe ke pak majoneze ne hamburger. N.q.s qenka ndryshe hajde pra po te lus une ty te fejohesh me mua etjetj pse nuk vjen ti ?
E di se cfare , tani eshte shume vone dhe syte po me mbyllen . 
Me vjen keq per vajzen por e denoj per papjekurine dhe qejfin e tepruar qe ka pasur

----------


## StterollA

Jeten e paska shkateru vete ajo, jo kaseta.

Paska qene edhe goce shembullore ne universitet...  :i habitur!:

----------


## Weise_Angel

D m th. se nuk eshte femra ajo qe deshiron ket rruge por mashkulli e detyron femren te ndjeki ate rruge.Femra me shekuj gjithmon ka qene viktima e mashkullit ashtu si dhe sot.Klevis une mendoj se ato mesimet qe sjell ti ketu ne forum,nga kurani nuk jane gje tjeter vetem teori ,sepse asnje mashkull nuk i zbaton ne praktik.

----------


## elda

> _Postuar më parë nga StterollA_ 
> *Jeten e paska shkateru vete ajo, jo kaseta.
> 
> Paska qene edhe goce shembullore ne universitet... *


Sa lehte qe i gjykoni te tjeret.......Mund te me thoni se cila eshte ajo vajze e cila deshiron nje fat te tille ,e cila kerkon nje rruge te  tille ,e cila do te perfundoje ne nje menyre te tille....
Vertet me vjen keq per te fajin nuk e ka ajo por realiteti i hidhur ...
Ajo vajze siç çdo vajze tjeter ka enderruar dhe besuar dashurise qe i ka shprehur ai djale...

----------


## kundraRRYMES

Kujtdo mund ti kishte ndodhur nje gje e tille. Madje kujtdo prej jush qe tani shpreheni jo VAJZE DEBILE, e ku e di une se cfare. 

Mundohuni te mendoni pak me gjate dhe te llogjikoni pak me thelle. Cdo femer ka te drejte qe te gezoje te kete te dashur, por kjo nuk perligj aktin qe partneri i saj beri me filmin. 
Prandaj eshte e lehte te flasesh kur nuk mundohesh te kuptosh se cfare ndodhi. 
Per IRONI me kujtohet nje Grimce humoristike ( vjedhja e lopes E MANES.. qe i thonin ke FAJ O MANE.. dhe MANJA tha PO PSE HAJDUTI NUK KA FAJ)... dhe e njejta gje ndodh edhe ne kete rast. 

Ai qe ka shkruar kete HOXHE E FENIU ... eshte nisur nga deshira e predikimit, por beri mire qe tregoi qe NESE NUK BESONI do te perfundoni si KJO VAJZA ...Nuk eshte e drejte dhe mbi te gjitha eshte fyerje per ATE vajzen qe ju thoni qe eshte reale, dhe per tere femrat. 

Me vjen ndot kur femra te tjera ketu ne FORUM shprehen si:

"Ehste me mire te pranosh gabimin tend shpejt sesa ta vuash per gjithe jeten tende."""
bertas eshte: "cope mishi me dy sy...ja se c'paska qene kjo vajze"
 e te tjera si keto. 

Ju nuk keni pasur te dashur apo nuk e mendoni nje gje te tille. Mos mendoni shkurt. 
Ajo vajze nuk ka patur asnje faj,  dhe mbi te gjitha eshte VIKTIME, e nje njeriu te PAFTYRE. 
Per mendimin tim duhet te kishte shkuar ne POLICI, dhe te denonconte atje nje fakt te tille. Kjo eshte e vetmja menyre e drejte, dhe e vetmja rruge dalje. 

Nderimet e mia

----------


## elda

kundraRRYMES jam plotesisht dakort me mendimin tend por mendoj se kjo vajze kurre nuk do te mund te shkonte ne polici dhe ta denonconte ate sepse  frika e opinjonit ......
Ajo eshte nje viktime ketu nuk ka lidhje fare feja................

----------


## Di68

kundraRRYMES eshte me e lehte te luash rolin e viktimes, por resultati cili do te jete?  Sigurisht qe nuk do te jete ne favor te viktimes,  le te jemi pak me realiste dhe ti leme sentimentalizmat menjane.....kjo eshte bota ku jetojme na pelqen apo s'na pelqen, ka njerez te mire por ja qe ka dhe plot mashtrues e kriminela, njeriu qofte mashkulli apo femra duhet te jete ne gjendje te mbijetoje dhe te mos bie pre e personave te tille.  C'te keqe ka te jesh pak me largpamese dhe me e mprehte dhe ti nuhasesh keta tipa sa me pare qe te jete e mundur?  Ne fund te fundit ne pse na vjen keq per kete vajze shprehemi ne kete menyre.
Eshte njelloj si puna e atij femijes se vogel qe vjen ne shtepi duke qare pasi ka bere nje gabim ne shkolle, dhe mami ne vend qe ta qortoje per gabimin e bere, ia hedh fajin mesueses dhe e perkedhel femijen.  
Tani keto qe themi ne jane kot, sepse asaj nuk i vlejne por vajzat e tjera duhet te vene mend dhe te jene me "vigjilente" sepse askush nuk do te hapi syte per to nese ato nuk i hapin per vehten e tyre....ndersa ato komentet e tua per te dashur ne te kaluaren tone jane shume feminore dhe me bejne te ve buzen ne gaz.

Elda, me pelqen shpirti romantik dhe do te doja qe bota te ishte nje vend romantik me plot kuptimin e fjales, por ja qe s'eshte...  :i ngrysur:

----------


## Klevis2000

cituar nga *"kundrrarrymes"*Ai qe ka shkruar kete HOXHE E FENIU ... eshte nisur nga deshira e predikimit, por beri mire qe tregoi qe NESE NUK BESONI do te perfundoni si KJO VAJZA ...Nuk eshte e drejte dhe mbi te gjitha eshte fyerje per ATE vajzen qe ju thoni qe eshte reale, dhe per tere femrat. 
degjo ti u kundrra ryymes te mesos nje here  mire qe sjam hoxhe feniu e para e dyta kujdes me gjuhen se e di ate shprehjen gjuhen po se preve te pret
e dyta nese ty nuk te pelqen historia atehere mos merr pjese ne diskutim edhe her tjeter kujdes me gjuhen .ok

cituar nga *cruel*
Kaq idot paske qene Klevis. Perdor poshterimin e tjetres per te predikuar dogmat e njeriut te shpelles. Sikur te ka nxjerre Zenepe Luka nga hundet. Eshte me e lehte te respektosh nje kurvar sesa nje kafshe prehistorike si pune jote 
Kurse ti cruel do te emertoja me emrin * injorance bashkohore* une nuk po poshteroj njeri po po tregoj nje histori te vertet ku secili nga anetaret e forumit mund te sjellin historira qe kane ndodhur se une kam degjuar qe ka marre kusheriri kusheriren edhe  e ka shitur ne itali.ose ka ikur ne fshat nje cun ka marre nje vajze per nuse duke paguar dy pleq qe ti vinin si babi dhe mamaja eketij djalit e ka kerkuar dhe pastaj e ka cuar ne itali per prostitute.prandaj dil imagjinata e dashurise ndaj se kotes e jeto me realitetin.Kurse per kafshen parahistorike skeni faj ju pederastet ju kane dhene shume liri.

thanx te gjithe pjestaret e tjere per diskutimet e tyre

----------


## Cruel

Klevis, injoranca eshte bekim thote ai pashai qe predikon ti.  Nese I zgjuari ne kete bote matet nga fletet e Kuranit atehere une jam i lumtur te jem injorant

Te mos dal nga tema.  Qe ajo vajze eshte idiote ket nuk e luan as topi.  Nuk eshte idiote sepse i besoi dikujt zemren (ne raste te tilla jemi te gjithe idiote te lumtur), por zgjedhja qe ben pasi kaseta e famshme del ne skene, tregon per nivelin e saj ne gjendje te formoje nje opinion.  Dhe nuk eshte aspak per tu cuditur qe eshte nxenese shembullore, ne Shqiperi, nxenesit shembullore nuk formojne aftesi mendore por detyrohen te mesojne permendesh volume te tera pa i kuptuar aspak.


PS:  Edhe njehere Klevis, nese njerzit vriten, perdhunohen, dashurohen, apo hidhen nga kati i peste, Nese bota kthehet permbys, TI NUK KE TE DREJTE TE PREDIKOSH MBI EMRIN E ASNJERIT.

----------


## kundraRRYMES

D69 Me jep pershtypjen qe jeni femer apo jo? I kujt eshte faji i atij qe MASHTRON apo i atij qe MASHTROHET ?
 I leme "vigjilencen", "larpamesine" e te tjera...

Eshte shume e thjeshte. Ne angli nese nje vajze shkon ne POLICI dhe DENONCON DIKE qe e ka perdhunuar( pasi kryerja e mardhenieve seksuale nen efektin e alkolit quhet perdhunim nese vajza nuk ka qene ne vete dmth e afte te gjykoje se cfare eshte duke bere), personi tjeter automatikisht arrestohet pa as me te voglin hezitim. E njejta gje eshte dhe ne shqiperi besoj.
Keshtu kjo eshte keshilla per kedo qe ka nje fat te tille ose te ngjashem me te asaj vajzes. 

Klevis2000- emrin ta mbaj mend po ke pare ti edhe HOXHE E FENIU te shkon  :buzeqeshje:

----------

